# IAC Rules Proposal Comment Deadline Sunday 10/18



## PittsDriver68 (Oct 16, 2015)

From Mike Heuer, IAC President

[FONT=&quot]Team IAC:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.iac.org/news/2015-09-30-iac-rules-committee-issues-its-report[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Board had agreed earlier to extend the deadline for member comments to Sunday, 18 October. Members were asked to send their comments to [email protected] which has worked very well. They were also asked to copy their Regional Directors.

====================================

I will note that John O's proposal for a free break if the density altitude exceeds 3000', listed as 2016-12 in the report from the Rules Committee on the IAC web site, did not get a majority of affirmative votes in the Rules Committee. Competitors who support this proposal can still make their voices heard by sending an e-mail to the gmail address above. Input from western US competitors who can explain how density altitude impacts their performance will likely carry more weight.

Thanks,

Wes

[/FONT]


----------

